# PSI fountain pens



## WriteON (Jan 11, 2016)

I want to try a PSI kit. Have a request from a friend for one. Figure I'll make a few. I don't sell these...so you know it's going to cost me (as usual). What is your favorite kit and why. I don't mind buying the higher end kits. Thanks, Frank


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2016)

Majestic is the only PSI kit I buy. To me it is the best of their lot and has been for quite some time.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm thinking it depends a lot on what your friend's requirements are. Male or female, large hands or small, likes/dislikes, screw cap or click on, bling or no bling. 

Assuming female looking for a more slender style, I'd go with the Classic or the Traditional. 

Assuming male who likes bigger pens, look at the Olympian or the Tycoon.

And, yes, the Majestic is nice, but I just don't like a bigger pen (any pen, really) with a fake diamond in the clip. Personal preference.


----------



## magpens (Jan 11, 2016)

Why PSI ? . (You asked a why question, so I am throwing it back at you ! LOL ! )

Why not one of the new Jr. series like the Jr. Aaron (which uses the Jr. Gent tubes and bushings) ? ... very nice and reliable platings and cheaper than the Majestic.

Or how about the Jr. Statesman, which is a really classy and quality pen kit for about the same price as the Jr. Aaron (or the Majestic Junior).

Or, for a little more money, the Jr. Emperor (still about the same price as the PSI Majestic but more classy and with very reliable platings and a useable clip).

The full-size Emperor ?

The Jr. Imperial or the full-size Imperial ?

The Venus ? . The Lotus ? . (not sure if they are still available)

Step it up a bit more ? . The Great Palace Vine ?  You said you didn't mind higher end .

You've got lots of choices ... go for quality, man !


----------



## studioseven (Jan 12, 2016)

I prefer either the Majestic Jr or the Nouveau Sceptre both available from PSI.  I find the Majestic a little too large for myself.  As mentioned in another post, it all depends on the taste of who will be receiving it.

Seven


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jan 12, 2016)

i've made a number of the Magnetic Graduate fountain pens, and use one myself.  I like the size of it, and the magnetic cap (no threads or snap).  I also like the length of upper and lower barrels to show off your materials.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 12, 2016)

magpens said:


> Why PSI ? . (You asked a why question, so I am throwing it back at you ! LOL ! )
> 
> 
> You've got lots of choices ... go for quality, man !



Answer to few questions... The pen is for a man. Size/weight does not matter for now. If I really wanted to custom tailor the pen choice I would take him to PSI showroom in Pa and let him handle a few samples. I pass by PSI weekly from May - Oct. and use online ordering otherwise. The reason for PSI... I enjoy their products and customer service. I tend to be a loyal customer as they have  been really accommodating. The Majestics & Nouveau Sceptre look real good and I'm leaning toward them.
I'm glad I asked the "Why" as I gave no consideration to size/weight when I started the thread. Thanks for the replies. 

I'm sure the other vendors are 1st class and might try them someday but for now I'm a PSI person. However I'll keep the others in mind.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 12, 2016)

I just ordered some Presimos and I am looking forward to trying one out.  They seem more like a user pen instead of a fat show pen. (Nothing against Fat Show Pens, I just cant write well with them)


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2016)

Your dedication to a vendor is admirable.

Point of fact, if you are looking for "better pens", PSI offers the Broadwell series and the majestics.  Dayacom offers several choices, with less "bling", but high end quality.

Good luck in  your quest.


----------



## MTViper (Jan 12, 2016)

I really like the look and feel of the American Patriot fountain pen.  I made a rollerball/fountain pen set for myself and I have to fight to keep them.  They feel great in my hand and look sharp.  I used King Cocobolo on them that I got from Woodturningz.  I also have a Vertex Supreme fountain pen that's great.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the Apollo Infinity and the Nouveau Sceptre from PSI. The Apollo is big pen, but lighter than most of it's size. The Sceptre just looks really cool to me.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 14, 2016)

76winger said:


> The Sceptre just looks really cool to me.



Same here....I feel this will be my first kit.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 6, 2016)

I just received the Nouveau Sceptre kits. It has a Cartridge OR Pump Reservoir. 
What is your experience with each. For openers I do not have ink so I guess the first with be with the cartridge. Once the pen is complete can the cartridge/pump be swapped? Thanks.


----------



## MTViper (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes the cartridge and pump can be swapped after it's turned and assembled.  The reason for using cartridges is so that you don't have to mess with the hassle of filling the pump.  I usually recommend starting with the cartridge and give the customer the pump as well so he/she can decide which to use.

Steve


----------



## WriteON (Feb 6, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Yes the cartridge and pump can be swapped after it's turned and assembled.  The reason for using cartridges is so that you don't have to mess with the hassle of filling the pump.  I usually recommend starting with the cartridge and give the customer the pump as well so he/she can decide which to use.
> 
> Steve



Perfect. Thank you. Frank


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 6, 2016)

Try the Jr. Anthony From Exotic Blanks.  They also have the majestic s.  There prices are usually lower and the service is superb.  You will also find other high end pens that are just as stunning.
I made 2 Majestic s this week and A Jr. Anthony,  They are the same width and almost the same size.  Although the Anthony does not have the Swarovski on the clip the pen is of great quality, easy to make and a little less expensive than the Majestic.
They are about the same difficulty to turn and assemble.
These are the 2 Majestic pens, one is Rhodium and Gold TI, the other is rhodium and Black TI, the wood is 200 year old Cocobolo Pubens (Moralon)


----------



## WriteON (Feb 6, 2016)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Try the Jr. Anthony From Exotic Blanks.  They also have the majestic s.  There prices are usually lower and the service is superb.  You will also find other high end pens that are just as stunning.
> I made 2 Majestic s this week and A Jr. Anthony,  They are the same width and almost the same size.  Although the Anthony does not have the Swarovski on the clip the pen is of great quality, easy to make and a little less expensive than the Majestic.
> They are about the same difficulty to turn and assemble.
> These are the 2 Majestic pens, one is Rhodium and Gold TI, the other is rhodium and Black TI, the wood is 200 year old Cocobolo Pubens (Moralon)



Thanks Joey


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2016)

I am amused that this  whole conversation has taken place about making a nice fountain pen and not even ONE person has mentioned the nib, or the feed.

Lots of attention to the sizzle.  

Not a BAD thing, just "interesting" to me.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 6, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> I am amused that this  whole conversation has taken place about making a nice fountain pen and not even ONE person has mentioned the nib, or the feed.
> 
> Lots of attention to the sizzle.
> 
> Not a BAD thing, just "interesting" to me.



I have no knowledge or experience with any fountain pen. I look forward to being educated.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 6, 2016)

This is the reason I do not bother with fountain pens. If you want a fountain you won't be buying from me. If you truely are going to sell fountain pens like a pro there is so much more to know than sticking parts on. Some people get away with it but I found people who buy fountain pens know what to look for. They know about different feeds, different nibs and different inks along with paper. It is a technical side of pen turning for sure. 

Happy turning.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 7, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> This is the reason I do not bother with fountain pens. If you want a fountain you won't be buying from me. If you truely are going to sell fountain pens like a pro there is so much more to know than sticking parts on. Some people get away with it but I found people who buy fountain pens know what to look for. They know about different feeds, different nibs and different inks along with paper. It is a technical side of pen turning for sure.
> 
> Happy turning.


I appreciate your integrity. I cannot answer any questions if asked....would be embarrassed ...However are they worth $100-$150 to someone that likes it? Can they be classified as high quality low end fountain pens. Are they better or as good as a pen in their class.

I'm going to gift these to a few buddies. I don't expect any complaints.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 7, 2016)

My best sellers are fountain pens, I keep Bock nibs in stock and I usually upgrade the nib when I buy them(nice option from Exotic Blanks).
Now, The inexpensive kits, most have a fair nib for a beginner, The kits I buy have a nice Schmidt nib and can easily be tweak these are to articles I find useful
Guide to Fountain Pen Nibs: Troubleshooting Tips and Tricks - JetPens.com
and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_bNRrPk5MY

Most people who buy an expensive pen, know what they are buying and can distinguish a good nib from a bad one.  They buy my pen with an upgraded nib or they have have there own nib suppliers.  

Fountain Pens are making a comeback and I like the satisfaction of having a happy client, The 2 pens I posted before are FP and I sold them for $200 each, I usually sell them for more, but He is a repeating client.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2016)

Frank good for you and hope they do like them. Maybe you will start a trend for yourself. Getting into selling fountain pens does take some work and some knowledge. The link Joey gave is a good one. There are some in the library too. You will always have this forum to strengthen your knowledge too. As far as what kit is good for this I can not answer because I mentioned I do not make them. But I do know the majestic is a nice solid kit and rollerball or fountain pen they will last a good long time. Tweaking and all that is something others will have to help with. Good luck and happy turning.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 7, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Frank good for you and hope they do like them. Maybe you will start a trend for yourself. Getting into selling fountain pens does take some work and some knowledge. The link Joey gave is a good one. There are some in the library too. You will always have this forum to strengthen your knowledge too. As far as what kit is good for this I can not answer because I mentioned I do not make them. But I do know the majestic is a nice solid kit and rollerball or fountain pen they will last a good long time. Tweaking and all that is something others will have to help with. Good luck and happy turning.



I don't think I'm going too far with fountain pens other than to make few for the fun of it. Pen turning is the of the best things that ever happened to me. The fun and gift of being creative. The reward of  Thanks and Compliments for gifting or selling. This forum and the people that contribute. I'm thankful for all of this...and I'm putting that in ink.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 7, 2016)

WriteON said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Frank good for you and hope they do like them. Maybe you will start a trend for yourself. Getting into selling fountain pens does take some work and some knowledge. The link Joey gave is a good one. There are some in the library too. You will always have this forum to strengthen your knowledge too. As far as what kit is good for this I can not answer because I mentioned I do not make them. But I do know the majestic is a nice solid kit and rollerball or fountain pen they will last a good long time. Tweaking and all that is something others will have to help with. Good luck and happy turning.
> ...


I've made a few for myself with stock nibs and found them in general to write as smooth or smoother than a rollerball and 100% better than may father and mother's Parker from the 1930's that as a kid I couldn't sign my name without it blotting.  They have not been overly expensive kits that I used either.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 7, 2016)

A "well-tuned" cheap nib can write quite well.  Which is good, cause many PennState models have nibs that don't seem to be a standard size, so what you get is what you keep.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 7, 2016)

I like to be able to offer my customers choices in the width of the nib. And most PSI kits don't allow me to do that. 

I agree that fountain pens seem to be making a comeback, 50% of my sales are fountain pens.


----------



## WriteON (Mar 2, 2016)

My first. Upper section decided to give me some grief. Was supposed to be an all red(synthetic)burl pen. Some  things do not end the way we would like them to.
Gave it to a friend to review. He's a writer. 
Comments.  Beautiful finish, nib too broad for him. The chrome neck that the nib attached to was not to his liking. Not saying it a bad pen...just not for him.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 2, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> This is the reason I do not bother with fountain pens. If you want a fountain you won't be buying from me. If you truely are going to sell fountain pens like a pro there is so much more to know than sticking parts on. Some people get away with it but I found people who buy fountain pens know what to look for. They know about different feeds, different nibs and different inks along with paper. It is a technical side of pen turning for sure.
> 
> Happy turning.


I sort of felt like you do JT until I tried a couple of fountain Pens (I've got both high and low priced) and I was suprised at how nice some of them write "out of the box".  Smoother than a roller ball without the nib being touched.  I think for a lot of first time buyers they will be happy with the pen as it - experienced users (in my opinion) will probably either be able to tune the nib themselves or will know someone who can.  I don't shy away from having fountain pens made for my collection anymore.


----------



## WriteON (Mar 2, 2016)

Smitty37 said:


> I think for a lot of first time buyers they will be happy with the pen as it



Sure. Why wouldn't they be. The pen from your shop is a high quality item for what's put into it. 
I have 5 more kits and will take it one at time. Was going to return them however 
there's a pen for every hand. And no one ever returned a gift.....I'm batting 1000:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 3, 2016)

Well since i was referenced again I will respond. I do have a few fountain pen kits that someday I may make and put out there. But as i said i am not informed enough to answer questions if asked. But to use Franks line, no one ever refuses a free gift so maybe that would be good. I have tried writing with a fountain pen or two but always afraid if I leave the pen in one spot too long there would be this big clob of ink. It also feels scratchy. Just an opinion. 

The review of your pen by someone who uses them is more true than a person who uses occasionally. It gives you an idea or two to work with. Maybe others will feel differently.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Mar 3, 2016)

That pen is a standard Size nib you can replace it.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 3, 2016)

WriteON said:


> I want to try a PSI kit. Have a request from a friend for one. Figure I'll make a few. I don't sell these...so you know it's going to cost me (as usual). What is your favorite kit and why. I don't mind buying the higher end kits. Thanks, Frank



I find many of the PSI designs to be 'too designy' - too much bling, too tacky for my tastes.  And entirely too many based on a gun theme which I refuse to consider.  That's purely a personal thing.  And unfortunately, they change models about as often as I change socks, so the pens I made a few years ago are no longer available.

Of the current models:

Slimline - fine, I have been happy with the results.
Majestic Squire - OK, but it's a bit heavy.  It uses a 3/8" tube which is an odd size and complicates the tooling selection.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 3, 2016)

And one other thing - 

OP asked specifically about fountain pens.  I'm a fountain pen user (and have been for many years), so I have some basis for comparison. I've used CSUSA Artisan pens - they are OK although the feed tends to dry out if the pen isn't used regularly.  My current 'daily carry' pen is a PSI Big Ben (no longer available). All of these pens use the dreaded 'snap cap' closure.  I also made some of the older screw-cap Big Ben pens (also no longer available) .  In my opinion, these pens are only marginally usable.  

The best fountain pen kit I know of is the screw cap El Grande.. My wife purchased one for ma many years ago, and it had to be returned because the 'fine' nib was too scratchy. The person who sold her the pen did something - I don't know if he exchanged the pen, exchanged the nib, or tuned the nub, but today the pen writes very well.

But my bottom line is that the selection of fountain pen kits is very limited today.  While I have never made or used one, the only PSI fountain pens that looks at all appealing to me are the Classic and the Traditional - but even then the selection of platings very limited and not very appealing.


----------



## gbpens (Mar 3, 2016)

I would not recommend the PSI magnetic fountain pen kits. The fit on the "cap" is not tight enough and the nib dries up  quickly.


----------

